# Girls on HBO



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Finally...a show I believe I can watch.
Pilot was good, waiting to see.
Not a lot of pub...anyone else watch?

eta: Maureen Ryan liked it.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

jilter said:


> Finally...a show I believe I can watch.
> Pilot was good, waiting to see.
> Not a lot of pub...anyone else watch?
> 
> eta: Maureen Ryan liked it.


It's on my TiVo, and I have a season pass. Not sure how excited I am about it. The preview after GoT made me laugh so I added it on a whim.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Watched it last night. I give it a thumbs up. It's not riotously funny (at least in the first episode), but I was sufficiently amused.

Yes, these girls are a bit insufferable at times. But I still enjoyed their interplay.

The Totem of Chat: Facebook is definitely the bottom.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

I'll give it a few more episodes but it didn't blow me away. It reminded me a bit of How to Make it in America (HBO) and I Just Want My Pants Back (MTV). 20-somethings struggling to make it in Manhattan. 

Veep looks much more interesting.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I really liked it, the writing is sharp and witty with just the right tone. I really like TV shows or movies that are like a snapshot in time of characters. It really put a lot of insight into the the current generation. I was the generation right before the one this show is capturing and I could not imagine taking money from my parents into my 20's.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Bob Coxner said:


> I'll give it a few more episodes but it didn't blow me away. It reminded me a bit of How to Make it in America (HBO) and I Just Want My Pants Back (MTV). 20-somethings struggling to make it in Manhattan.
> 
> Veep looks much more interesting.


I agree. I guess I am just so anxious for some good shows to be addicted to on HBO. I miss CYE (for now) and SITC!


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

I barely made it through the episode without turning it off. A show filled with nothing but unlikable, boring, self-absorbed people. I doubt I'll watch another episode.


----------



## leeherman (Nov 5, 2007)

john4200 said:


> I barely made it through the episode without turning it off. A show filled with nothing but unlikable, boring, self-absorbed people. I doubt I'll watch another episode.


So was Seinfeld. Guess that means this show will be a hit too!



LH


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

leeherman said:


> So was Seinfeld.


No, Seinfeld characters were anything but boring. And the characters were more likable than "Girls" characters.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

john4200 said:


> No, Seinfeld characters were anything but boring. And the characters were more likable than "Girls" characters.


You must be fun at parties.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

mwhip said:


> You must be fun at parties.


...Really?


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

lambertman said:


> ...Really?


It was tongue-in-cheek.


----------



## Dignan (Jan 27, 2002)

It reminded me of Wilt Stillman, a good thing. I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

You must not be going to the right parties.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

I have no problem with someone saying they found the show boring and the girls unlikable. They aren't very likable. 

I do however find their behavior oddly realistic and believable, and want to see more of their lives. It's nice to see a show where everyone isn't super-gorgeous, where people have stupid tattoos, where people are irresponsible and selfish and then people call them on it. Sounds pretty right on.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Do today's young adults actually walk in on each other in the bathroom and nobody reacts like anything is odd? 

Is sex among unattractive young adults (they are no longer "kids" when they are over 21) actually so available and casual? No nervousness or insecurities/hangups ... really?


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

jilter said:


> Finally...a show I believe I can watch.
> Pilot was good, waiting to see.
> Not a lot of pub...anyone else watch?
> 
> eta: Maureen Ryan liked it.


Sepinwall and avclub also liked it a lot. As did I.

This is not your grandmother's Sex and the City!


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Didn't like it. I could relate to the characters' situations, but not to the characters. 

And the characters are supremely irritating to watch. I almost deleted the show 10 minutes in, but stuck through the whole thing. Then deleted the SP. 

Can't believe I agree with John4200.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I didn't like it all that much but I see a ton of potential so I'm giving it a chance to grow.


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

Anubys said:


> I didn't like it all that much but I see a ton of potential so I'm giving it a chance to grow.


I didn't like it either, but it COULD develop into something so I'm in for a few weeks.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Interesting reviews. The episode is still waiting for me so I hope to get to it today. I'm like some of you in that if I see an inkling of potential I'll hang for a while anyway.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I didn't like the characters. And if that's supposed to be a representation of what has become of our 20 somethings, then we are all in trouble. (and having 2 20 somethings, it's not so far off unfortunately). They are entitled d-bags with no self respect, no respect for anyone else for that matter. 

But, it's a train wreck and mildly interesting, and I also kind of like that these are "normal" looking girls, not super models/actresses. Still, not sure if the show is supposed to speak to my demo. With so much stuff recorded every week, I'll probably pass on this one.

I should add, that might have been the most uncomfortable consensual sex scene I've ever seen in my life. I couldn't wait for it to end.


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

Meh.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> I should add, that might have been the most uncomfortable consensual sex scene I've ever seen in my life. I couldn't wait for it to end.


That really was awful. She couldn't even get him to give her a straight answer about whether he was wearing a condom.
"Let's play the quiet game"


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

getreal said:


> Is sex among unattractive young adults (they are no longer "kids" when they are over 21) actually so available and casual? No nervousness or insecurities/hangups ... really?


 really ? only "attractive" people get to have casual sex in your world ? I think you've been watching too many movies.


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> I should add, that might have been the most uncomfortable consensual sex scene I've ever seen in my life. I couldn't wait for it to end.


then the scene accomplished its objective


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

getreal said:


> Do today's young adults actually walk in on each other in the bathroom and nobody reacts like anything is odd?
> 
> Is sex among unattractive young adults (they are no longer "kids" when they are over 21) actually so available and casual? *No nervousness or insecurities/hangups* ... really?





tem said:


> really ? only "attractive" people get to have casual sex in your world ? I think you've been watching too many movies.


I thought there was plenty of nervousness and insecurities in that hook-up scene.

Plus, why should the general attractiveness of someone effect their sexual nature? Very weird viewpoint.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

tem said:


> > Originally Posted by getreal
> > Do today's young adults actually walk in on each other in the bathroom and nobody reacts like anything is odd?
> >
> > Is sex among unattractive young adults (they are no longer "kids" when they are over 21) actually so available and casual? No nervousness or insecurities/hangups ... really?
> ...





billypritchard said:


> I thought there was plenty of nervousness and insecurities in that hook-up scene.
> 
> Plus, why should the general attractiveness of someone effect their sexual nature? Very weird viewpoint.


Ugh! Okay, so now I have to over-explain what I already asked before you twisted your interpretation into a "weird viewpoint" about only "attractive people" having casual sex. 

The issue I was addressing was the concept of entitled young people who are raised with so much exposure to superficiality and manufactured beauty all over the media, that if their specific body type and clothing doesn't reflect the media's image of "beauty", I would have thought that they would experience a LOT more anxiety about getting undressed and participating in casual sex.

Why is that a "weird viewpoint"? It was a question. 

Don't worry about my question. I am clearly not the demographic this show is aiming at.


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

I enjoyed it well enough, I get why this show is going to be polarizing. I'm usually drawn to protagonists that you're not supposed to like, so I'll keep watching.

On Sepinwall's podcast, Dan Fienberg put it well. They're basically on a fine line of being annoying enough to not want to watch it, but the show didn't show didn't cross that line yet, but he reserves the right to be annoyed by it later.

I feel the same.


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

getreal said:


> The issue I was addressing was the concept of entitled young people who are raised with so much exposure to superficiality and manufactured beauty all over the media, that if their specific body type and clothing doesn't reflect the media's image of "beauty", I would have thought that they would experience a LOT more anxiety about getting undressed and participating in casual sex.


If anything, I think Gen Z (or whatever) is more sexually active because of the media.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

I really enjoyed the show. Gritty and realistic.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

tem said:


> If anything, I think Gen Z (or whatever) is more sexually active because of the media.


Believe this show would be about Gen Y (Millennials). The show could definitely turn off alot of viewers as it doesn't have superficial hooks that most shows of the genre have: kind of a mashup between Freaks and Geeks and Sex and the City. Given that its an Apatow tv project that makes some sense. The girl who plays Marnie is Brian Williams daughter: now I see his mug whenever I look at her


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

tem said:


> then the scene accomplished its objective


Perhaps, but who wants to watch that? If the objective was to get people not to watch, it succeeded in my case.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

getreal said:


> Ugh! Okay, so now I have to over-explain what I already asked before you twisted your interpretation into a "weird viewpoint" about only "attractive people" having casual sex.
> 
> The issue I was addressing was the concept of entitled young people who are raised with so much exposure to superficiality and manufactured beauty all over the media, that if their specific body type and clothing doesn't reflect the media's image of "beauty", *I would have thought that they would experience a LOT more anxiety about getting undressed and participating in casual sex. *
> Why is that a "weird viewpoint"? It was a question.
> ...


I know you said don't worry, but I want to! I get your point now, but I think there are two counter points. 1) It's not really 'casual sex' in that this isn't the first time they've had it. 2) I think that regardless of cultural messages, people like to get naked and have sex.

I doubt I'm the demographic either, but I'm not really sure what they are aiming at. It's kind of amazing the backlash this is getting. Good conversation material.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I finally watched. I'm not sure what I think. I will keep my SP. The main girl's parents, played by Peter Scolari and a lady who looked really familiar but whose name was not at all familiar, were a good addition to the show. The Brit girl intrigues me. I think there are enough elements for it to develop into a decent show.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Ment said:


> The girl who plays Marnie is Brian Williams daughter: now I see his mug whenever I look at her


Zosia Mamet who plays Shoshanna is the daughter of playwright and director David Mamet. She is also the lesbian on Mad Men.

Jemima Kirke who plays Jessa is the daughter of the drummer for Bad Company (Simon Kirke).


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

tiams said:


> Zosia Mamet who plays Shoshanna is the daughter of playwright and director David Mamet. She is also the lesbian on Mad Men.
> 
> Jemima Kirke who plays Jessa is the daughter of the drummer for Bad Company (Simon Kirke).


[media]http://cdn.crushable.com/files/2012/04/nepotism.jpg[/media]

Still like the show, just find this poster funny.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Aniketos said:


> [media]http://cdn.crushable.com/files/2012/04/nepotism.jpg[/media]
> 
> Still like the show, just find this poster funny.


:up:


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

The thread has already spawned this very interesting thread with some intelligent observations...I like!

Did not know about all the famous offspring...cool.
Fun - waiting to find out if a show will fizzle or sizzle...this could do either.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I couldn't even make it through the entire episode. Got close to the end and shut it off. This show was not made for me even a little bit.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Hoffer said:


> I couldn't even make it through the entire episode. Got close to the end and shut it off. This show was not made for me even a little bit.


I did make it to the end. Other than that you said exactly what I was about to say. No interest to watch another episode of this.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

I loved the pilot, and the second ep even more so. It definitely has the potential to reach "Office" levels of awkwardness. Lena Dunham's fantastic in this.

I can see the relatability/likability problems that some are having. As a member of that generation, I can say we're not ALL like that, but the fact that so many are is one reason I'm not dating at the moment. And as someone who does still accept money from my parents in my 20s (certainly not out of entitlement), I identified with the first five minutes of the pilot more than I care to admit.


----------



## leeherman (Nov 5, 2007)

I recorded the first episode for my girlfriend and watched with her. We didn't make it half way through.

LH


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

jilter said:


> Finally...a show I believe I can watch.
> Pilot was good, waiting to see.
> Not a lot of pub...anyone else watch?
> 
> eta: Maureen Ryan liked it.


SP cancelled. What a disappointment.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

I thought the second episode was better than the first. We got a bigger view of the group, learned a few things, and I definitely laughed a bit. I'll keep watching.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

I find it interesting look at the Gen behind me. I will echo the words of the clinic doctor, "You couldn't pay me to be 25 again!"  I will keep watching but think it won't last behind season 2.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Enjoyed it in that I learned what it might be to live a girl's life.

And it didn't hurt that we saw some boobs.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Watched ep 2. More of the same. Disturbing sex scenes. More insight into these self centered girls. It was predictable that the one English girl was not going to show up to the abortion. Is this supposed to be a comedy? I don't think I came close to laughing at anything. And, outside of the virgin girl, I can't figure out why anyone would want to be friends with any of these people?


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Watched ep 2. More of the same. Disturbing sex scenes. More insight into these self centered girls. It was predictable that the one English girl was not going to show up to the abortion. Is this supposed to be a comedy? I don't think I came close to laughing at anything. And, outside of the virgin girl, I can't figure out why anyone would want to be friends with any of these people?


Put much better than I could have. I just do not find any of these people likeable.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

They aren't supposed to be likable people.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

tiams said:


> They aren't supposed to be likable people.


... because 20-something girls aren't supposed to be likeable people? If it's not a comedy, and the story isn't compelling as a drama, and the characters are unlikeable, then what's the point/appeal of the show?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Freeway rubbernecking?


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

getreal said:


> ... because 20-something girls aren't supposed to be likeable people? If it's not a comedy, and the story isn't compelling as a drama, and the characters are unlikeable, then what's the point/appeal of the show?


Clearly, it's not the show for you. I enjoy it. Not everyone will.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

getreal said:


> ... because 20-something girls aren't supposed to be likeable people? If it's not a comedy, and the story isn't compelling as a drama, and the characters are unlikeable, then what's the point/appeal of the show?


20-something girls can be likeable. This specific set of girls that this show wants to tell stories about aren't particularly likeable.

Even with that, I was cringing and felt bad for Hanna when she went one step too far in her interview. Uh, calling the guy a date rapist isn't going to get you a job.

That scene was very Michael Scott.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

tiams said:


> Clearly, it's not the show for you. I enjoy it. Not everyone will.


I'll ask again. What is the point/appeal of the show? I am interested in your viewpoint as the apparent target market.

You've acknowledged that the characters are not supposed to be likeable. So you seem to be admitting that you don't like the characters either. Do you enjoy it because it reflects your world and that recognition stimulates the pleasure centre in your brain?

See, for me, I like "Mad Men" partly because I have sentimental memories of the time period as a little boy. That stimulates my pleasure centre and makes me feel enjoyment, whereas some younger people just find it boring, as they cannot relate to anything in the presentation.

Since "Girls" is so far away from my life experience, I acknowledge that it is not for me, though the acting and the sets are all believable. But I am still intrigued to learn about what appeals to the younger generation. I have a background in Psychology, so human behaviour is interesting to me.

I'll politely ask once again: from your viewpoint as a young adult, can you describe what it is about "Girls" (the HBO show, not just the gender) that you enjoy?


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Do we have to fit a target demographic to enjoy a show? I am a 37 year-old white male who lives in a midwestern city. I share almost zero in common with the title Girls of this show.

Why do I enjoy it then? Am I supposed to only watch things about 30-something white dudes in the red states? Sad to say, I won't be watching much tv. Still, I could get closer than this I guess. 

I like to watch/read/experience things that are outside my comfort zone, or that aren't part of my daily life. I enjoy seeing things that are different. My life was zero like Jerry Seinfeld's. It is (thank god) zero like Game of Thrones. But I enjoy those things immensely. 

Even if I can't identify with their exact lives, I can identify with being 24 years old and somewhat lost. With not having a career path or feeling like a loser. With wanting sex but not exactly having good sex all the time. I don't get why these things are alien.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

I think the writing of Girls is quirky and funny. Interesting to see awkward situations play out which are never seen/shown on other shows. We are dealing with STD's, Abortions, sex all which MOST shows dance around or ignore totally. So I welcome the topics being talked about and welcome the witty banter the characters seem to have. Interesting to see the girls perspective of being USED in a different way then other shows.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

john4200 said:


> No, Seinfeld characters were anything but boring. And the characters were more likable than "Girls" characters.





mwhip said:


> You must be fun at parties.





lambertman said:


> ...Really?





billypritchard said:


> Do we have to fit a target demographic to enjoy a show? I am a 37 year-old white male who lives in a midwestern city. I share almost zero in common with the title Girls of this show.
> 
> Why do I enjoy it then? Am I supposed to only watch things about 30-something white dudes in the red states? Sad to say, I won't be watching much tv. Still, I could get closer than this I guess.
> 
> ...


:up:

My 20's were spent in a constant search for girls, and more girls, and juggling 2 - 3 girlfriends and the same time (weekends were crazy). Girls were my number one hobby. Now married 20 years with kids as I fell for one of the "Girls" who reformed me.

However, I still look back at those days with nostalgia. Hey, it's my Madmen!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

getreal said:


> I'll ask again. What is the point/appeal of the show? I am interested in your viewpoint as the apparent target market.
> 
> You've acknowledged that the characters are not supposed to be likeable. So you seem to be admitting that you don't like the characters either. Do you enjoy it because it reflects your world and that recognition stimulates the pleasure centre in your brain?
> 
> ...


That's kind of how I look at this. But just because the characters are unlikable doesn't mean I can't get into the story. Most of the characters of a show like the Sopranos or Game of Thrones are horrible people. That doesn't mean they aren't compelling. To me, these characters are just not compelling. I couldn't give a hoot what happens to any of them. Even the gratuitous nudity and sex (which I suppose one could use as an excuse to watch this show) is pretty gross. And for a comedy, it is really unfunny. To me, this just seems like a show some young HBO exec thought might be raunchy and "out there" enough to make a go of it. Or maybe anything with Judd Apatow's name attached to it, gets a green light these days.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

NatasNJ said:


> I think the writing of Girls is quirky and funny. Interesting to see awkward situations play out which are never seen/shown on other shows. We are dealing with STD's, Abortions, sex all which MOST shows dance around or ignore totally. So I welcome the topics being talked about and welcome the witty banter the characters seem to have. Interesting to see the girls perspective of being USED in a different way then other shows.


I think I have a good sense of humor. What exactly did you find funny?


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> I think I have a good sense of humor. What exactly did you find funny?


Having a discussion of what is funny can be kind of pointless. What I find funny many others may not. I like kind of off the wall humor while my wife abhors such things. Funny is pretty subjective.

I don't get much guffaws from Girls. More smirks. I thought the scene on the bench discussing who the Ladies were and the silly advice from the book was well done. The moment in the bar where the hipster dude calls his mom was funny. Hanna mocking Marnie for throwing a beautiful 'abortion party' was funny.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

The conversation in this thread is far more interesting to me than the show.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I think I have a good sense of humor. What exactly did you find funny?


The way the girls handled the abortion trip. The comments about the girls obsession of getting AIDS and the reference to Forrest Gump's Jenny as the catalyst of it. The girls RAPE joke during a job interview. The sex role playing akwardness where the guy is all into it and the girl tries but it is so disconnect from him.

Those off the top of my head. The way I summarize my humor to new people is I appreciate comedy who takes taboo topics and make them funny. Rape, HIV, Abortions all in 1 episode? Tri-fectia for me.

I also find it interesting to hear about the current lingo of social networking and how the younger generation views it and relates to it. Texting, facebooking, chatting, etc..


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

NatasNJ said:


> The way the girls handled the abortion trip. The comments about the girls obsession of getting AIDS and the reference to Forrest Gump's Jenny as the catalyst of it. The girls RAPE joke during a job interview. The sex role playing akwardness where the guy is all into it and the girl tries but it is so disconnect from him.
> 
> Those off the top of my head. The way I summarize my humor to new people is I appreciate comedy who takes taboo topics and make them funny. Rape, HIV, Abortions all in 1 episode? Tri-fectia for me.
> 
> I also find it interesting to hear about the current lingo of social networking and how the younger generation views it and relates to it. Texting, facebooking, chatting, etc..


Fair enough. I like off the wall humor too. Family Guy and South Park fill that bill nicely for me. But if a show is a comedy, there better be something I laugh at, not just smirk.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> Fair enough. I like off the wall humor too. Family Guy and South Park fill that bill nicely for me. But if a show is a comedy, there better be something I laugh at, not just smirk.


If I just watch it and say "That's funny," are you going to dump me?


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> If I just watch it and say "That's funny," are you going to dump me?


Is that a Scrubs reference or a Seinfeld reference? Probably Scrubs, but if it was Seinfeld he may try to go after your roommate.

-smak-


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

smak said:


> Is that a Scrubs reference or a Seinfeld reference? Probably Scrubs, but if it was Seinfeld he may try to go after your roommate.


Seinfeld. Which is odd, because I didn't watch a lot of Seinfeld and don't remember much of what I did see, but that episode really stuck with me...


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I disliked the characters because I had trouble empathizing with their situations. I'd dislike these people in real life as much as I would in a work of fiction.

Moving on.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

billypritchard said:


> Do we have to fit a target demographic to enjoy a show? I am a 37 year-old white male who lives in a midwestern city. I share almost zero in common with the title Girls of this show.
> 
> Why do I enjoy it then? Am I supposed to only watch things about 30-something white dudes in the red states? Sad to say, I won't be watching much tv. Still, I could get closer than this I guess.
> 
> ...


well said billy. (47 y/o white dude who is also digging this show)


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> I think I have a good sense of humor. What exactly did you find funny?


I thought the opening sex scene in the second ep was hysterically funny


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

getreal said:


> See, for me, I like "Mad Men" partly because I have sentimental memories of the time period as a little boy. That stimulates my pleasure centre and makes me feel enjoyment, whereas some younger people just find it boring, as they cannot relate to anything in the presentation.


Interesting that you bring up Mad Men (brilliant show, no doubt). Talk about a show with unlikeable characters (and I love em all).


----------



## Crow159 (Jul 28, 2004)

danielhart said:


> I thought the opening sex scene in the second ep was hysterically funny


I did too, I spit my drink out on the "continent of Africa" line.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

HBOs streak on great shows has ended for me with this and Veep. They're both pretty awful. SPs deleted!


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> I think I have a good sense of humor. What exactly did you find funny?


The interview, "You threw you a great abortion", Talking about being scared of HIV, "Have you seen Rent?" "Yeah like twelve times, that's why I moved to New York" several other lines.

I think the writing is quick, I was a listless 20 something, I like shows about people who are not inherently likable. etc. etc.

It's ok to not like a show. I think The Big Bang Theory is horrible, doesn't mean others do.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Tim Goodman put it well in this week's Power Rankings

"...a lot of viewers probably thought "Vagina Panic" was an upgrade over the pilot. It doesn't really matter. All that matters is that you watch. And for some of you, that will require a broadening of the mind or at least some willingness to look at a subculture you might not normally be drawn to. Everybody else, continue basking in the audacity and originality."


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

cherry ghost said:


> Tim Goodman put it well in this week's Power Rankings
> 
> "...a lot of viewers probably thought "Vagina Panic" was an upgrade over the pilot. It doesn't really matter. All that matters is that you watch. And for some of you, that will require a broadening of the mind or at least some willingness to look at a subculture you might not normally be drawn to. Everybody else, continue basking in the audacity and originality."


You have to "love" critics who think you are a narrow minded dolt if you don't like what they do.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> You have to "love" critics who think you are a narrow minded dolt if you don't like what they do.


He didn't say you were a dolt!


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> You have to "love" critics who think you are a narrow minded dolt if you don't like what they do.


Yeah, even as someone who liked the show I hate comments like that.

Some people think Mad Men is boring pretentious crap.
Some people think Big Bang Theory is annoying schlocky humor.
Some people think Sopranos was a foul despicable show.

You know what? Who cares!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

billypritchard said:


> Yeah, even as someone who liked the show I hate comments like that.
> 
> Some people think Mad Men is boring pretentious crap.
> Some people think Big Bang Theory is annoying schlocky humor.
> ...


Yes
No
No

LOL!!

Seriously, if we all had the same taste it would be easy to program TV now wouldn't it?


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I am bitterly still trying to get over the fact they are letting a 24 year old write, produce, star in AND direct this show. Regardless of who she is related to.

And then to top it all off she's doing pretty good at all 4 jobs. :up:


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Cainebj said:


> I am bitterly still trying to get over the fact they are letting a 24 year old write, produce, star in AND direct this show. Regardless of who she is related to.
> 
> And then to top it all off she's doing pretty good at all 4 jobs. :up:


And since the show is autobiographical, it gives some hope that the main character will GROW THE EFF UP!!


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

The writing on this show is a little too hip and full of itself...it detracts from the believability. There are moments of humor, but nothing that makes me truly laugh. Ultimately the worst offense to me is that the characters are all just not likable.

I'm out.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Man, there was almost more totally awkward sex on this recent episode than I could handle. I almost quit not far in to this episode, but I think I'm going to keep watching. I feel like I do need to know how these characters develop, assuming they do. If they don't begin to evolve soon, however, I might be out.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

You're a glutton for punishment.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I had a Girls marathon today and watched the entire first season. I enjoyed it very much. I found the characters to be very relatable (I'm 29). I either know someone like them or I am somewhat like them. 

I like that they don't hold back on the sex stuff. Some of those scenes were pretty shocking and real.

I'm very impressed that Lena Dunham writes, produces, directs and stars in it. For such a young woman, she really has her hands full and has done a wonderful job.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

The first few episodes of Girls were not as funny. I liked them well enough to keep watching, but the show got MUCH funnier later on, IMO.

Same with Veep... I enjoyed the second half or so of the season much more than the first. JLD is an amazing comedienne.


----------

